# OMGOSH! LOOK!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A sweet little girl for adoption. :Sooo cute: Rescues for adoption
There are others on this site as well. :crying: 

Here is the Rescue Group's homepage. :biggrin: 


National Maltese and Small Dog Rescue Alliance


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Dangerous ---- She is absolutely precious.

Leslie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, she is a cutie :wub: 

I must say, spayed, current on shots, and a face like an angel.
$500 is a steal.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 25 2008, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624751


> Oh, she is a cutie :wub:
> 
> I must say, spayed, current on shots, and a face like an angel.
> $500 is a steal.[/B]


Yes, and teeth cleaned too. They also supply courier delivery for $350 or you would have to pick her up yourself. I think it says she's in Georgia. They have several maltese on that site, sorry to say.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, is she a cutie pie or what??? :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a sweet face she has. :wub: 

I hope someone (on SM) picks her up real soon.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Way too cute!!!!! Come on, someone....rescue that precious little baby! She looks like a puppy, doesn't she?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Very, very cute little girl! :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow she is in Georgia.........ummm I better just delete this thread, way to much temptation......


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Aug 25 2008, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624860


> Wow she is in Georgia.........ummm I better just delete this thread, way to much temptation......[/B]



..and she gets along well with other dogs


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish I could take all 3 of them. Such precious little angels. Hope they get really good homes.


----------

